# Qucktime Player Error 46: Could not load or find the QuickTime ActiveX control



## TiNiB

Whenever i try to open quicktime, it gives me the following error and refuses to open:

Error 46: Could not load or find the QuickTime ActiveX control.

I have tried to repair and uninstall, reinstall to no avail. Any ideas?


----------



## VAComputerSvcs

TiNiB said:


> Whenever i try to open quicktime, it gives me the following error and refuses to open:
> 
> Error 46: Could not load or find the QuickTime ActiveX control.
> 
> I have tried to repair and uninstall, reinstall to no avail. Any ideas?


Do you have iTunes on your computer too? It appears to be a software conflict with differing versions of QuickTime and iTunes. I suggest uninstalling *all* QuickTime and iTunes software, and redownload again.

Aside from this specific issue ... anything else going wrong?


----------



## TiNiB

no other problems.

Will try reinstalling itunes.


----------



## TiNiB

Just done a reinstall of iTunes+Quicktime. No joy.

I think thi sproblem occured after an update to quicktime or itunes sometime ago


----------



## VAComputerSvcs

Let's run a HJT log and see what's going on. I suspect some broken Active-X ...

* Click here to download HJTsetup.exe.
Save HJTsetup.exe to your desktop.

Double click on the HJTsetup.exe icon on your desktop.
By default it will install to C:\Program Files\Hijack This.
Continue to click Next in the setup dialogue boxes until you get to the Select Addition Tasks dialogue.
Put a check by Create a desktop icon then click Next again.
Continue to follow the rest of the prompts from there.
At the final dialogue box click Finish and it will launch Hijack This.
Click on the Do a system scan and save a log file button. It will scan and then ask you to save the log.
Click Save to save the log file and then the log will open in notepad.
Click on "Edit > Select All" then click on "Edit > Copy" to copy the entire contents of the log.
Come back here to this thread and Paste the log in your next reply.
DO NOT have Hijack This fix anything yet. Most of what it finds will be harmless or even required.


----------



## TiNiB

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 20:37:11, on 12/02/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.5730.0011)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2ZS\Surround Mixer\CTSysVol.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTHELPER.EXE
C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2ZS\DVDAudio\CTDVDDET.EXE
C:\Program Files\Intel\Modem Event Monitor\IntelMEM.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Application Accelerator\iaanotif.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe
C:\Program Files\Sony Ericsson\Mobile2\Application Launcher\Application Launcher.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1169995126\ee\AOLSoftware.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Teleca Shared\CapabilityManager.exe
C:\Program Files\Radeon Omega Drivers\v2.6.53\ATI Tray Tools\atitray.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\BANDWI~1\Bandwidth Monitor Pro.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTsvcCDA.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Application Accelerator\iaantmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\msiexec.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Teleca Shared\Generic.exe
C:\Program Files\Sony Ericsson\Mobile2\Mobile Phone Monitor\epmworker.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\MOZILL~1\FIREFOX.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.skybroadband.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.bbc.co.uk/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Internet Explorer Provided By Sky Broadband
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: IeCatch5 Class - {2F364306-AA45-47B5-9F9D-39A8B94E7EF7} - C:\PROGRA~1\FlashGet\jccatch.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Conversion Toolbar Helper - {AE7CD045-E861-484f-8273-0445EE161910} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O2 - BHO: gFlash Class - {F156768E-81EF-470C-9057-481BA8380DBA} - C:\PROGRA~1\FlashGet\getflash.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Accessibility Toolbar - {11352A67-0178-46B1-8855-D50B2F81C054} - C:\PROGRA~1\WAT_EN\ACCESS~1.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O3 - Toolbar: FlashGet Bar - {E0E899AB-F487-11D5-8D29-0050BA6940E3} - C:\PROGRA~1\FlashGet\fgiebar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Adobe PDF - {47833539-D0C5-4125-9FA8-0819E2EAAC93} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdReg] C:\WINDOWS\UpdReg.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTSysVol] C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2ZS\Surround Mixer\CTSysVol.exe /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTHelper] CTHELPER.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTDVDDET] "C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2ZS\DVDAudio\CTDVDDET.EXE"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelMeM] C:\Program Files\Intel\Modem Event Monitor\IntelMEM.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IAAnotif] C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Application Accelerator\iaanotif.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TXP] c:\program files\topthemesxp\txp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KernelFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -k
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LanTalk.NET] C:\Program Files\CEZEO software\LanTalk NET\LanTalk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Glass2k] C:\Program Files\Glass2k\Glass2k.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LClock] C:\Program Files\LClock\LClock.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UserFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -u
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Sony Ericsson PC Suite] "C:\Program Files\Sony Ericsson\Mobile2\Application Launcher\Application Launcher.exe" /startoptions
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Acronis Scheduler2 Service] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Acronis\Schedule2\schedhlp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HostManager] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1169995126\ee\AOLSoftware.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Acrobat Assistant 7.0] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Distillr\Acrotray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [UNINST1] rundll32 C:\DOCUME~1\family\LOCALS~1\Temp\UninstManager.dll,UninstallFinalizeFromNonMsiCaller {AC76BA86-0000-0000-0000-000000000000}
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AtiTrayTools] C:\Program Files\Radeon Omega Drivers\v2.6.53\ATI Tray Tools\atitray.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Bandwidth Monitor Pro] "C:\PROGRA~1\BANDWI~1\Bandwidth Monitor Pro.exe" /minimized
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WMPNSCFG] C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Acrobat Speed Launcher.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AOL Toolbar search - res://C:\Program Files\AOL Toolbar\toolbar.dll/SEARCH.HTML
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Translate English Word - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmwordtrans.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward Links - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cached Snapshot of Page - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert link target to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert link target to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selected links to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECaptureSelLinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selected links to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppendSelLinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selection to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selection to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download All by FlashGet - C:\Program Files\FlashGet\jc_all.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download using FlashGet - C:\Program Files\FlashGet\jc_link.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Similar Pages - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate Page into English - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmtrans.html
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Sky - {08E730A4-FB02-45BD-A900-01E4AD8016F6} - http://www.skybroadband.com (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - (no file)
O9 - Extra button: FlashGet - {D6E814A0-E0C5-11d4-8D29-0050BA6940E3} - C:\PROGRA~1\FlashGet\flashget.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &FlashGet - {D6E814A0-E0C5-11d4-8D29-0050BA6940E3} - C:\PROGRA~1\FlashGet\flashget.exe
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.wanadoo.co.uk/
O16 - DPF: {01A88BB1-1174-41EC-ACCB-963509EAE56B} (SysProWmi Class) - http://support.euro.dell.com/systemprofiler/SysPro.CAB
O16 - DPF: {13EC55CF-D993-475B-9ACA-F4A384957956} (Controller Class) - https://www.windowsonecare.com/install/cli/1.0.0971.38/WinSSWebAgent.CAB
O16 - DPF: {4A3CF76B-EC7A-405D-A67D-8DC6B52AB35B} (QDiagAOLCCUpdateObj Class) - http://aolcc.aolsvc.aol.co.uk/computercheckup/qdiagcc.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1136155814250
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: Acronis Scheduler2 Service (AcrSch2Svc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Acronis\Schedule2\schedul2.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Boonty Games - BOONTY - C:\Program Files\Common Files\BOONTY Shared\Service\Boonty.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTsvcCDA.EXE
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: IAA Event Monitor (IAANTMon) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Application Accelerator\iaantmon.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Macromedia Licensing Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macromedia Shared\Service\Macromedia Licensing.exe
O23 - Service: NBService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero BackItUp\NBService.exe
O23 - Service: Indexing Provider (sans) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll.exe" -netsvcs (file missing)


----------



## jeffskent

I don't find any further info on the above Error 46. I get it on a clean install of Vista HP, a clean install of iTunes 7.1.5, and attempts to fix this issue. Should I start a new thread?

Thanks for the site.

Jeff Kent

[email protected]


----------



## thegooddoctor

ANSWER IS FOUND !!!!! GO TO: http://research.gerger.com/?view=lab&aID=1006 follow the instructions on the bottom of the page for the Quicktime Fix. Its awesome and works great. <JUST REMEMBER IN VISTA TO TURN OFF UAC BEFORE IMPLEMENTING THE reset.cmd SCRIPT !> It will require a reboot but the fix works. I spent hours on this problem!


----------



## kuemmet

I tried this link (I have the same problem) and it does not work. Is the site down?


----------



## socos

I have the same problem. It just started, I didn't even wanted to upgrade QTime,...nothing. I just put some new codecs... But I want to try this to make it work. Question: what is UAC and how do you turn it off? Please help!


----------



## maddman9

Major thanks to thegooddoctor for this post and to Gerhard Schwoiger for taking their time to save ours!!!


----------



## Necrolic

Just bumping this to ask something.

thegooddoctor, how would I go about reversing what I did following those instructions? I did that today, and it allowed me to load QuickTime, but 5 minutes later I got a blue screen of death. I started up again and a hour or two later I got another one.

I'm assuming this is whats causing it as it's the only thing that I have downloaded/changed on my PC the past few days. How do I go about reversing it? Thanks!

EDIT: Vista is saying it is an error caused by Nvidia SATA drivers, and that it can be fixed by installing Vista SP1. But I've already got SP1 installed, and I don't have a single Nvidia driver on my PC...


----------



## Edcro

Hi!

umm I am Still having trouble loading Quicktime...
I actually already have windows vista and I first downloaded quicktime worked great and then after a few weeks didn't work so good so I decided i'll uninstall it and reinstall it...then I got this "error 46" I don't know what to do...I tried using the one thegooddoctor posted...and it still gives me error 46

PLEASE I NEED SOME HELP!


----------

